

If you're opening a business just for the money - meisterbrendan
http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/63407534756/if-youre-opening-a-business-just-for-the-money

======
l0gicpath
I find it rather funny, money is about the only thing that can keep a business
in operation. If your end goal isn't to generate a positive cash flow, there
likely won't be much of a business left to call it a business...

Now, what you are is what you are, cant change that. If you call yourself a
business then by definition your sole purpose is to make money. How you make
money is a different ball game.

You wont be making money if you are selling a half assed product, that's not
solving an actual problem or making someone's life better.

And you certainly won't be building a good sound business if you are not
putting your heart into it. Running a business is a very involved emotional
experience and anyone who has built one knows that.

